# Chinese HGH concerns



## Stacked (Sep 26, 2011)

As we are all aware the global market for human growth hormone is worth millions if not billions of dollars and because of this is attracts the attention of the more unscrupulous amongst our community.

In the past people have been sold HCG believing it to be HGH, let’s face it, to the beginner or novice it looks the same or very similar, you reconstitute it and can inject it just like you do with HGH. One big difference is the price, HCG is much cheaper to produce than HGH and therefore to the guy who wants to make a quick buck it becomes very appealing. Luckily for us it’s easy to test for HCG using a pregnancy test, put some of the water on the test and if it shows a positive result then voila! You have HCG.

So what are the fakers trying to pass off as HGH these days? Well they are certainly selling us freeze dried AI’s, these compounds will strip the body of it estrogen and that will make you loose some water and become ‘leaner’. This can often fool the user into thinking they have lost BF and increased lean muscle, and as most people run AAS with their HGH they won’t have a clue that what they are taking is a million miles from what they thought they have spent their hard earned cash on because their estrogen levels would of been raised by the AAS anyway. The problems arise here when you come off the AI and get a massive estrogen rebound, and then you will know for sure you have been deceived.

Ok so how can we tell that we have real HGH without sending to the lab to be tested and also not testing it on yourself?

The answer to this question is quite simple and anyone can do it. When you reconstitute your HGH (or what you think is HGH) you need to watch how it dissolves when it comes into contact with the water. Does it disappear instantly? If so then I doubt very much that you have HGH, what you want to be seeing are a few white flakes at the bottom of the vial which remain, you then need to gently swirl the bottle around until the disappear, this could take 30 seconds or more and is a very good indicator that what you have is real HGH, or what we commonly believe to be HGH…Update. It seems that the Chinese are able to create a substance that dissolves like HGH so beware that the remaining flakes are not always a sigh that your HGH is g2g.

As we know the positive effects of HGH such as fat loss and muscle gain take a long time to begin to show and it is because of this that we often rely on the side effects such as bloat and CTS to give us the reassurance that our HGH is real. One of my major concerns is that the counterfeiters may be one step ahead of us here, HGH is not only very expensive to produce it’s also very difficult and must be done in controlled lab conditions. This leads me on to what may be a huge undiscovered scam in the world of HGH, I am going to point the finger at China because that is where the vast majority of HGH used by ‘us’ comes from and they are probably the worlds number one counterfeiting nation.

I believe that there are many drugs available that will cause the body to retain water but not so many that will cause CTS and I only know one that will cause both, HGH. However let’s not be naive here, the Chinese may be producing a drug that reconstitutes like HGH and causes the same side effects as HGH but without the benefits and I believe that they may be fooling many thousands of unsuspecting users all around the world. If this is happening then we need to help eachother and to do this we need everybody who is using ‘black market’ HGH to share their results with us on this thread.

Have you been using HGH for a while and experiencing the side effects but not seeing any benefits?

Have you or are you experiencing bloat but no CTS? If so are you seeing fat loss and muscle gain?

Please share your experiences guys and girls, this is imporatnt so we can all be at ease about what we are putting into our bodies.


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 27, 2012)

Love this stacked. As a noobie, this speaks volume. Shopping around is expensive and I have learned that the hard way... Anyways, thanks for your knowledge.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 27, 2012)

2 iu of rips ed.
early am post workout
cts and some bloat
halfway through my first kit.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 28, 2012)

Blood work every time I am in doubt!


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 28, 2012)

Half way through my second kit of Rips
4iu's. 2 in the a.m.- 2 in the P.M. 
Have bloat and the cts in my left hand 
Has gotten so bad, I can't make a tight fist
And the barbel is even painful in my palm
I finally decided to cut back to 2 iu's and 
Try to work my way back up slowly.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 28, 2012)

I have read that a few guys run more than 2 iu a day. I also have read that most end up cutting back. For me taking more will just cost me more money. I dont think taking more is always the answer with hgh from the research I have done its more about a lifestyle than a cycle.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 28, 2012)

3 IUs Rips per day here. Get occasional CTS, some bloat, never a doubt that what I have is the real deal (my source is a good chap  )


----------



## philadelphia man (Aug 28, 2016)

have you found a high quality HGH vendor that actually sells what he advertises? HGH not bunk? Need to use for medical reasons


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 28, 2016)

philadelphia man said:


> have you found a high quality HGH vendor that actually sells what he advertises? HGH not bunk? Need to use for medical reasons



your not the sharpest tool in the shed are u?


----------



## Lola Zphc (Dec 4, 2016)

philadelphia man said:


> have you found a high quality HGH vendor that actually sells what he advertises? HGH not bunk? Need to use for medical reasons



Yes some good.


----------

